# whats about arabic  in macosX?



## slimb (Dec 27, 2000)

whats about arabic  in macosX ?
is there a project to make an arabic version of macosX?
Iheard a rumors : theres no arabic version of macosX ...

Windows Millenium / 2000 , office 97/2000 , explorer & outlook works fine in arabic? Why not macOsX ?


----------



## coward (Dec 27, 2000)

I bet you can get all the languages the former language kits provided with the final version. Mac OS was always one of the best OSes to handle multiple languages, and Apple don't want to throw this advantage away. Furthermore NeXT did Arabic, so why would Apple want to abandon it? Don't forget Mac OS is still in beta.


----------

